# How Is West End?



## Wien (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi! Have a couple of West End. Heard it is a genuine military watches before. Any member may tell us more? Searched it on Internet before but find nothing. What is its history? Is it closed down now? Thanks.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

No, it's still going. I found out some information a few months ago:

West End Watch Co. was originally formed by Arnold CharpiÃ©. The marque was purchased in 1886 by Constant Droz and Arnold Amstutz who developed the brand via their sales centres in Bombay and Calcutta, India. In 1917, Arnold Amstutz (who was by then the sole proprietor) established a company in Geneva, Switzerland, which took control of the brand. West End Watches were very popular with British troops in India and the Middle East during the First World War and one was apparently purchased by Lawrence of Arabia! A popular model is The "Sowar" (which means "warlike" in Hindustani) which spearheaded the range since its introduction in 1934 and many bear the broad arrow mark and "C.S.(I)" indicating that they were issued to members of the Civil Service (India).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wien said:


> Hi! Have a couple of West End. Heard it is a genuine military watches before. Any member may tell us more? Searched it on Internet before but find nothing. What is its history? Is it closed down now? Thanks.


Hi Wein, welcome to the forum, West End are still in business, do a google for `*watchforyou.ch*` they have a company history in there somewhere.


----------



## Wien (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks! I read somewhere it was supplied to the Austrailan Army some time ago. Seems it has a solid military watch background. Anyway, I like its design. And the name West End is warm to me as I lived in Islington and hanged around Westminster years ago.


----------



## Wien (Mar 5, 2007)

Amazing! I thouth West End was a Dead brand just till now. Is it resurrected? A nice website but only in French................


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wien said:


> Amazing! I thouth West End was a Dead brand just till now. Is it resurrected? A nice website but only in French................


Not if you use google`s translation service


----------

